# The zoom feature on the Nikon cool pix P900



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

this zoom feature on the camera is amazing ! How would it do on macro shots or would you have to use a different feature?

http://i.imgur.com/SuoXJLU.gifv

Even the moon can be viewed


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

TBemba said:


> this zoom feature on the camera is amazing ! How would it do on macro shots or would you have to use a different feature?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SuoXJLU.gifv
> 
> Even the moon can be viewed


that is an amazing zoom!

83x OPTICAL ZOOM!


----------

